# VPN Server "SoftEther VPN" going opensource.



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 13, 2014)

As stated on the official site, it is a very interesting VPN solution. So maybe someone will be interested in porting it to FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2014)

It does look interesting.  Porting may not be too big of a job, because they say it runs on FreeBSD already.  Dependencies and the build process are described at http://www.softether.org/5-download/src/2.unix.  Looks like the GUI admin tool is Windows-only.

If you don't want to port this yourself, posting a message on the freebsd-ports mailing list would make more porters aware of it.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 13, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> If you don't want to port this yourself, posting a message on the freebsd-ports mailing list would make more porters aware of it.


I want _to_ port it, but I do not have the needed skills


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2014)

Since the application is already known to work correctly on FreeBSD it shouldn't be too difficult to port. Have a look at our Porter's Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... -handbook/


----------

